# سؤال عن شامبو الشعر؟



## محمد سمير زغلول (12 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
عندي مشكله عند عمل شامبو الشعر
انا بعمل 20ك شامبو :
15ك ماء
4ك تكسابون
600جم kd
0.250 ك مصدف
50 جم زيت الصبار
0.250جم رائحه
5جم لون احمر
0.250جم جلسرين طبي
10 نقط فورمالين
سيتريك اسيد 30% محلول حتى الحصول على ph=5.5-5
محلول التايلوز الصناعي المذاب في الماء حتى الوصول الى اللزوجة المطلوبه 
وعند التعبئه بقوم بالتصفيه على غربال mesh 40 لتفادي اي رواسب
السؤال///يظهر على وش الشامبو ريم ابيض وخاصة لما اضيف لون مثل البرتقالي؟؟؟
كيف اتخلص من هذا الريم؟؟؟
ارجو افادتي وشكرااا


----------



## شوشوووووووو (20 مايو 2012)

000000000000000000000


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (21 مايو 2012)

اخى يتم ضبط اللزوجه باستخدام الملح فلا داعى اطلاقا لمحلول التيلوز فى صناعة الشامبو واعتقد هو ما يسبب الريم على وجه الشامبو


----------



## atef7000 (22 مايو 2012)

أخى الكريم أنا متفق مع الأخ عبدالقادرودوب التكسابون فى الملح على الناشف بدون ماء حتى يعطيك الشكل الكريمى ثم أضف الماء بالتدريج وانت بتقلب وربنا يوفقك


----------



## Teknovalley (24 مايو 2012)

الأخ الكريم عاطف : جربت أكثر من مرة عملية خلط الملح بالتكسابون على الناشف و قارنت بينها وبين اضافة الملح بعد ذوبان التكسابون في الماء بنفس النسب .... فوجدت ان الطريقة الاولى لاتعطي نفس القوام ولا نفس الرغوة التي تعطيها الطريقة الثانية ... فوجدت أن من الافضل استعمال الطريقة الثانية


----------



## atef7000 (24 مايو 2012)

الأخ الكريم teknovalley أنا متشكر جدا على تعليقك المفيد وأتمنى يكون فيه طريقة للتعارف والمقابلة فى القريب


----------



## sewar11 (21 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي لو سمحت انا بعمل الشامبو بيطلع خفيف جدا ضفت ملح وبقي خفيف اضطريت اني اضيف تيلوز غرامات بس خلطها لوحدها بشوية ماء وضفتها طلع الشامبو كتير كويس لكن بالاستعمال قزز شوي الشعر وتعقد مع بعض حابة اعرف شو هو السبب حابة اعرف ممكن يكون السبب هو التيلوز هل فعلا يستعمل التيلوز في الشامبو الخاص في الشعر وهل له اضرار بتمنى بسرعة حد يرد علي وشكرا


----------



## chemnoor (18 يوليو 2013)

استخدام التيلوز في الشامبو أفضل من الملح لعدة أسباب
- يعطي محلول ذو ضغط حلولي غير عالي مما يحمي بصلة الرأس
- يحتوي الملح على كميات كبيرة من أبواغ الجراثيم التي تزيد الكمية المطلوبة من المواد الحافظة 
- يخفف الملح من رغة الشامبو

بالنسبة لطريقة اضافة التيلوز للشامبو 
فيجب أن يحرك لمدة 5 دقائق ثم يترك نصف ساعة ثم نعيد التحريك مرة أخرى لمدة 5 دقائق أخرى وهكذا حوالي 4 إلى 5 مرات


----------



## مازن81 (20 يوليو 2013)

chemnoor قال:


> استخدام التيلوز في الشامبو أفضل من الملح لعدة أسباب
> - يعطي محلول ذو ضغط حلولي غير عالي مما يحمي بصلة الرأس
> - يحتوي الملح على كميات كبيرة من أبواغ الجراثيم التي تزيد الكمية المطلوبة من المواد الحافظة
> - يخفف الملح من رغة الشامبو
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا اخي على هذه المعلومة لكن لو تكرمت مزيدا من الايضاح لانه في اغلب التركيبات لا يستخدمون التيلوز لضبط اللزوجة وايضا طرقة الاضافة للتيلوز من حضرتك تكون في بداية العمل ام في المراحل الاخيرة نتمنى الايضاح لو تكرمت


----------



## omar fakhani (5 أغسطس 2013)

chemnoor قال:


> استخدام التيلوز في الشامبو أفضل من الملح لعدة أسباب
> - يعطي محلول ذو ضغط حلولي غير عالي مما يحمي بصلة الرأس
> - يحتوي الملح على كميات كبيرة من أبواغ الجراثيم التي تزيد الكمية المطلوبة من المواد الحافظة
> - يخفف الملح من رغة الشامبو
> ...


هذا الجواب مناسب جدا


----------



## chemnoor (10 أغسطس 2013)

تتم إضافة التيلوز في نهاية العمل
لا تستخدم أغلب التركيبات التيلوز لسببين:
السبب الأول الناحية التجارية والتقنية حيث يتطلب جهد خاص لإضافته
السبب الثاني هناك بدائل للتيلوز فكلمة تيلوز تطلق في السوق التجاري على عددة مركبات تقوم بذات العمل وكلنها ذات تركيب مختلف وقد تحتوي التركيبة التي قراتها على التيلوز او بدائله بدون أن يسمى تيلوز


----------



## MOODY2100 (17 أغسطس 2013)

لدى اضافة بسيطة لك اخى الكريم وهى ترتيب وضع التايلوز
فالتايلوز يمكنك وضعه على الماء ثم تسخينه مع التكسابون فبالتسخين يثقل ويصبح لزجا اضافة الى انك ستستغنى عن كميات الملح التى قد تقلل من رغوة المنتج ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------

